# Lichstrahlen / Scheinwerferstrahlen



## draGY (13. September 2002)

Hi
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst wie ich so lichstrahlen wie halt so bei Scheinwerfern hinbekomme. Also hatte schon mal versucht nen weissen Strahl im alpha kanal zu machen und dann mim gauschen weichzeichner den zu "filtern" . Naja also fürn Anfang is et net schlecht aber , is net so gut und weiss net ob man genau erkennen das es ein Lichstrahl sein soll . Wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich nen Runden Lichstrahl hinbekomme was einem wirklichem Lichstrahl ähnelt?

Thx


----------



## freekazoid (13. September 2002)

ich glaube zu wissen wie die perspektive sein soll, wär gar nich schlecht …


----------



## draGY (13. September 2002)

also wenn ich wüsste wie das geht wöllte ich das von vorne wo das es auf einen drauf scheint und so mal zur Seite das man vielleicht den Strahl aber halt zumindest den Treffpunkt da nen lichtkreis sehen kann.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (13. September 2002)

Lichtstrahlen sind für Menschen nur sichtbar, wenn ein lichtstrahl direkt ins Auge fällt oder von einem Körper gestreut wird.
-> Wenn du den lichtstrahl sehen willst brauchst du Staub, Pollen oder ähnliches in deinem Bild -> Versuchs mit Noise/Dirtbrushes und Beleuchtungseffekten


----------



## draGY (13. September 2002)

und wie bekomm ich zb nen strahl hin der von links nach rechts (oder andersrum) strahlt und von mir aus auch halt durch neben oder so scheint , so das man in sieht. Aber wie bekomme ich den hin das er einigermaßen auch realistig aussieht?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (13. September 2002)

Ok, ich hab mal was gebastelt.





Kurz etwas zur Entstehungsweise:
Zuerst erstellst du eine Kegelförmige Auswahl (form deines Lichtes) und malst sie mit Dirtbrushes und weißer Farbe aus.
Dann duplizierst du die ebene, benutzt den Gauß'scher Weichzeichneer und stellst den Ebenen Modus auf farbig abwedeln/color dodge und gehst zurück auf die untere Lichtstrahl Ebene.
Dort erstellst du eine Ebenenmaske.
Wähle die Maske an und gehe auf Filter->Rendering Filter->Wolken/Filter->Render->Clouds. Das lässt den Lichstrahl durch vorgegaukelte atmosphärische Störungen etwas realistischer aussehen.
Zum Schluss zeichnest du noch um den ausgangspunkt deines Lichtes einen weißen Rahmen und benutzt wieder den Gauß'scher Weichzeichner um die Lichtquelle zu signalisieren.

[edit]normalerweise hätte ich den Lichtstrahl mit Hilfe von einer Ebenenmaske und einem Verlauf noch leicht ausgeblendet, aber leider funktioniert mein Verlaufsweerkzeug gerade nicht richtig[/edit]

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## draGY (13. September 2002)

also , der Lichtstrahl sieht schon gelungen aus , im ggsatz zu *hüstel* mir.. naja und moin oda heute Abend teste ich mal deine variante ... nur ma ne kleine Frage... Dirt brushes?...beschäftige mich net os aktiv mit PS das ich da jeder ecke davon kenn .

Thx


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (13. September 2002)

Dirtbrushes sind Werkzeugspitzen, die aus Photos von schmutzigen und profilstarken Oberflächen entstehen.
Hier findest du ne ganze Menge davon.
In Photoshop wechselst du einfach auf das Pencil Tool öffnest das dropdown Menü und klickst auf den Pfeil rechts oben im Menü.
Dort kannst du die zuvor extrahierten Brushes laden.


----------



## draGY (14. September 2002)

hmm... habe mir mal en paar bruhses geholt nur sind wohl keine dirtbrushes und wenn es welche ma waren waren es welche fuer ps7 und ich habe ps6 und deshalb is et dumm. 
Und bei mir fehlt halt noch dieser effekt , so wie bei dir, das es realistik wirkt.. bei mir wirkt es eher so wie bei flashfilmen ein Lichstrahl gemacht wird also man sieht halt hauptsähclich den Strahl der einfach drauf geklatsch wirkt und net zum Bild selber... also die gewissen transparenz so das es sich in den Hintergrund anpasst fehlt.
Kannst (oder ein anderer) mir das mal genauer erklären wie ich den effekt besser hinbekomme, da ich dat mom schwierigkeiten mit habe.


----------



## _voodoo (15. September 2002)

sowas hab ich hingekriegt mit differenzwolken und n bisl ebenen modi und deckkraft :>


----------



## Mythos007 (17. September 2002)

Das ist aber ein schönes Dampftutorial


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (17. September 2002)

Hauptsache es schaut einigermaßen nach was aus oder?


----------



## mirscho (17. September 2002)

@ mythos

*LOL*

/@mythos

nee, joke,ist wirklich gut gelungen!!

nix Dampf!


----------



## Kaprolactam (25. September 2002)

Nachdem AnonymerSurfer mir im Channel ein Ohr abgekaut  hat, hab ich sein Tutorial eigenmächtigerweise einfach mal ausgeschnippelt und in die Tutorials-Sektion geschoben. Da kann man das jetzt auch bewundern.

/Kapro


----------



## offspringfan (31. Dezember 2005)

Ich checks net


----------



## oscarr (31. Dezember 2005)

25.09.02 >>> 31.12.05 



			
				offspringfan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich checks net




Fürs erste Posting schon net schlecht! 

Ooops, der Spamteufel geht um. Dann kann der Closegott ja nicht weit sein ...


----------



## der_Jan (31. Dezember 2005)

Wie alt ist das Topic? Naja egal, wenn du dir schon 3 Jahre Zeit lässt drauf zu antworten, hättest du doch wenigstens die Güte haben können deine Frage präziser zu umschreiben. Was genau "checks" du nicht? 

-- Und ich hätte mal die Güte haben gesollt umzublätt0rn.^^


----------

